# Home defense long gun



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

So just askin for opinions thinkin of adding to the collection right now only 12 ga what should i add 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/U


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Another 12 gauge.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Think they are called Ruger Gunsite. Beefed up M77 in a 308.
http://www.ruger.com/products/gunsiteScoutRifle/


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Taurus judge for home defense


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

a Remington 870 loaded up w/ 00 buckshot. difficult to miss with this setup and it will stop someone.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

jeffmo said:


> a Remington 870 loaded up w/ 00 buckshot. difficult to miss with this setup and it will stop someone.


With deer barrel...easier to maneuver in the house...and maybe a mag tube extender...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just curious, if you already have a 12 gauge, why the need for another long gun? 
Any decent pump shotgun would be a good choice. I would &#8217;t suggest a rifle.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Remington 870


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

jeffmo said:


> a Remington 870 loaded up w/ 00 buckshot. difficult to miss with this setup and it will stop someone.


+1 for this. 

If you have the extra money and just want to buy something the mossberg "chainsaw" looks pretty cool.

Mr. A


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

The Rossi Circuit Judge could ruin an intruder or two's day loaded with 
Winchester PDX1.410 Light weight, easy to use for the ladies and you will not loose your hearing in the room. Great bedside carbine.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Mossberg 590A1 US Service Ghost Ring Sight fully loaded with 00 Buck or #4 Buck! It helps keep the Zombies away and the rabbits out of the garden


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

870 Marine Mag with round extension, and light. You just can't go wrong with a 870 for grabbing and investigating a thump in the middle of the night.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

jeffmo said:


> a Remington 870 loaded up w/ 00 buckshot. difficult to miss with this setup and it will stop someone.


Not trying to start an argument here, but while I agree with the 00 buckshot load for home defense, I don't agree with the "difficult to miss" part. Google a 00 buckshot pattern at 10 yards... (a long shot for in-home self defense) ... and you might find the pattern is smaller than you think. 2/3 of the pellets...(which would be the "stopping" part of the load)... are in a 2-3 inch circle. Even smaller circle at closer than 10 yds. 

And add to that a pistol grip.. (if you happen to have one) ...and your aim gets a lot worse than from the shoulder shooting with a regular stock.

I still have my Wingmaster loaded with 00, but after doing some research, I took the pistol grip off. And I do realize now I have to aim


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks all i have an 870 with deer barrel guess i am set for now

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

